# see traffic from a specific IP



## kr651129 (Sep 24, 2012)

systat -ifstat gives me input, output, total, and averages which is good.  What I want to know is the following.

I connected to my FreeBSD server from a friends house using WinSCP to download a tar (rather large file 6.5 GB) and I want to check the transmission status.

When I'm ssh'd into my server is there a command that will show traffic to specific IPs?


----------



## akil (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi,

There is many ways to achive similar results.

`pftop`
Please consider to install it firstly before you start using it from sysutils/pftop, and accordingly you have to enable PF in /etc/rc.conf

Another way would be to see a whole traffic, so sniffing is a good idea
[CMD="tcpdump"] -e -nnn -i <INTERFACE> src <SRC IP>[/CMD]
or you can use it to see traffic for specific destination ip on your server
[CMD="tcpdump"] -e -nnn -i <INTERFACE> dst <SRC IP>[/CMD]

You can check also below ports, maybe something match to your needs
net/ntop
net-mgmt/iftop


Does that match to what are you expecting ?


----------



## mamalos (Sep 24, 2012)

kr651129's question is straight forward, and I was having the same question a few days ago, but all programs I've tried did not do the job:

Is there a utility that shows in/Kbps, out/Kbps for a *specific* ip? Not the number of states when using pf(4), nor something identical.


----------



## mamalos (Sep 24, 2012)

...from those that akil recommends, I think that net-mgmt/iftop does the job.

Thanx akil!


----------

